# Thou shall not list for GSD's NEW OWNERS



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Please add to this list - it may help several in the future. (List format please It's kind of a vent on all the VERY common problems we see posted here that could have been avoided by newbies (if they'd just done some homework first

Thou shall not;

. Acquire GSD siblings and expect all to be well. Especially females. 

. Expect an 8 week old puppy to know commands and walk well on a leash.

. Expect a healthy puppy when you see no Sire/Dam health checks.

. Require a pup to come with built in training/manners. Your responsibility.

. Adopt an adult dog unknown background & bring it into a hectic life w/kids.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Thou shall not think an 8, 9 or 10 week old puppy is aggressive/dominant/alpha because it bites all the time. It is a puppy. Puppies bite. Redirect; you'll get through it.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Do not expect a rescue to know your rules and develop a bond with you ten minutes after they walk through the door. It takes time.

Do not feel so sorry about the terrible things a rescue has experienced in their past that you decide the rest of their life will be unlicensed pleasure. Dogs are like children (Yes, I know this drives some people crazy but, there are similarities.) in that they do best with fair, consistent boundaries. It makes them feel safe and grounded.


----------



## Rosy831 (Feb 27, 2016)

Thou shall not expect a puppy or dog to understand english. Ya gotta teach them what you want.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

- Use a laser pointer, even once.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Thou shall not expect ears to be up and stay up before teething is completed. 

Teething isn't complete until between 7-8 months.


----------



## lexiz (Apr 4, 2015)

Thou shalt not expect a dog with good manners in public if you don't socialize him while he's young.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm totally guilty of this one, but:

Thou shalt not fail to stop and forget the rest of life for a little bit in order to appreciate your dog.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Thou shall not expect your dog sit around like a potatoe. They are one of the smartest breeds and can learn anything you teach them.


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

Thou shall not think your 6 month old puppy is being "protective" of you


----------



## Ripple (Mar 25, 2016)

-Thou shall not feed puppy food...straight to adult food is best.

-Thou shall not leave new puppy unsupervised in the house...crates are your best friend and will prevent a lot of disasters!

-Thou shall not have the attitude that one "type" of GSD is better than another. Each line has their own strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Thou shall not put to much pressure on one self and have fun with your puppy!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

though shalt not spend too much money on dog toys and leashes and collars and stuff...oh who am I kidding. I've seen my credit card statements.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

car2ner said:


> though shalt not spend too much money on dog toys and leashes and collars and stuff...oh who am I kidding. I've seen my credit card statements.


Amen


----------



## lexiz (Apr 4, 2015)

Thought of a few more today...

Thou shalt not:

-get a GSD because they're "cool" and "scary" and "they're police dogs"

-get a puppy for your puppy, because he's lonely


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

Though shall not take any ones negative attitude, criticism, judgement or opinion as gospel. Pick and choose what helps you. No one can see everything from where they are. To add there is way to much good going on in this forum. Don't run away.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

thou shalt not contribute to the GSD's negative public image .

train your dog to be a well manered good ambassador for the breed .


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Thou shalt not ask your breeder when to apply the prong collar or e-collar when you pick up your 8-week-old fur-ball.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Thou shalt not be surprised if your dog has explosive diarrhea after feeding it a quart of strawberry ice cream along with 6 egg Benedicts followed by a side of 6 flapjacks topped with butter, whipped cream and blueberry syrup and 4 slices of wheat toast dry ( to keep it healthy ) and a 12 cup carafe of coffee to wash it down. I'm guessing this is a pretty common mistake many a new GSD owner makes.


SuperG


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

SuperG said:


> Thou shalt not be surprised if your dog has explosive diarrhea after feeding it a quart of strawberry ice cream along with 6 egg Benedicts followed by a side of 6 flapjacks topped with butter, whipped cream and blueberry syrup and 4 slices of wheat toast dry ( to keep it healthy ) and a 12 cup carafe of coffee to wash it down. I'm guessing this is a pretty common mistake many a new GSD owner makes.
> 
> 
> SuperG


But thou shalt also not downplay the importance of antioxidants commonly found in coffee.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Thou shalt not "Alpha Roll" your puppy.


----------



## Themusicmanswife (Jul 16, 2015)

Be a know it all.

Be discouraged.

Do train and have fun.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Jenny720 said:


> Amen


How didst thou find out about my spending?

Thou shalt enjoy training thy dog, thou attitude is contagious.


----------



## CarolinaRose (Jun 21, 2014)

Lots of great replies here!

Does anyone else wish this board had a LIKE button for posts? Or is that just me?


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Thou shalt not let every Moe, Larry or Curly pet all over your dog.

Thou shalt never ignore the rolled over invitation to belly rub. Even if it is only for a few seconds. Those are the special moments that your dog loves and helps create the bond.

Thou shalt never give up the bed covers to the she devil that wan ts you out of bed. Hold on for dear life.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

SuperG said:


> Thou shalt not be surprised if your dog has explosive diarrhea after feeding it a quart of strawberry ice cream along with 6 egg Benedicts followed by a side of 6 flapjacks topped with butter, whipped cream and blueberry syrup and 4 slices of wheat toast dry ( to keep it healthy ) and a 12 cup carafe of coffee to wash it down. I'm guessing this is a pretty common mistake many a new GSD owner makes.
> 
> 
> SuperG


If I promise not to feed it to the dogs, you can bring me that breakfast..


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Thou shall not expect your gsd to discern between metric and sae wrenches.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

ksotto333 said:


> If I promise not to feed it to the dogs, you can bring me that breakfast..


 Babsy would have no trouble taking care of that particular breakfast. :laugh: She probably would think she died and went to Heaven.


----------



## stepkau (Jan 4, 2016)

newlie said:


> Dogs are like children (Yes, I know this drives some people crazy but, there are similarities.)


lol, I tell my wife our young children are like *REALLY* smart dogs and she gets mad at me.. Then I explain that I did say "*REALLY* smart" and that doesn't make it any better..


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Hahaha! I think you are just digging yourself a deeper and deeper hole!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Nigel said:


> Thou shall not expect your gsd to discern between metric and sae wrenches.


I hear ya.Mine can't seem to get the drill bit sizes right.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Thou shalt not get a GSD (or any dog) and then just chain it in the back yard.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Thou shalt not think that just because your 2 year old GSd knows 5 tricks that they are the most breed worthy dog on the planet.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Get your pup used to nail trims and nail Dremel at a early age. Make life much easier.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Nigel said:


> Thou shall not expect your gsd to discern between metric and sae wrenches.


I don't know our Dodger only stole and swallowed wrenches that were from Snap-On ,no craftsman or Stanley for him.


----------



## Rosy831 (Feb 27, 2016)

In terms of training, thou shalt not expect Rome to be built in a day!


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Thou shall not attempt to treat a serious medical problem with internet advice and no vet. Knowest wherein that line layeth.... and risketh not the urge to cheap..


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Thou shall not gift puppies (or any other animals).
Thou shall not even think of raising multiple puppies at the same time.
Thou shall not bring toys and treats to dog parks.

Thou _shall_ do your absolute best to have your dog under 100% control at all times.

Thou shall be jealous of this kid: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofCZNgnPtqU


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

thou shalt not smack your puppy when they miss the toy you are sharing and bite your arm or finger tips...anyone wanna see my newest bruise? Gotta say as soon as she tasted skin she let up.


----------



## CarolinaRose (Jun 21, 2014)

Jenny720 said:


> Get your pup used to nail trims and nail Dremel at a early age. Make life much easier.


Uhhh, this is a THOU SHALT NOT thread, and this sounds like something I very much SHALT do!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Jenny720 said:


> Get your pup used to nail trims and nail Dremel at a early age. Make life much easier.


Oops just in case for some hmm hmm it may need to be clarified -neglect getting your pup used to nail trims and nail dremel at a early age.


----------



## LittleBear (Apr 1, 2016)

Thou shalt not compare, or expect your new GSD to be exactly the same as the beloved one who passed away...they are each special, wonderful and amazing in their own way.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

thou shalt not pester people who are clearly afraid of German Shepherd Dogs. They may know your dog is "friendly" but something primal in their brain is ringing warning bells in their head.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

I'm sorry this is not a contribution to the thread but although I am not a noob to dogs, this is my first large breed pup, should you really feed adult food? Everything I have read has stated the importance of large breed puppy food. Just trying to do right!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Atomic. Thou shalt not make thyself crazy over what to feed your dogs, so long as the first ingredients are corn and mystery meat meal. A Good place to check kibble quality is Dogfoodadvisor.com.

I fed my pups BeaverDam Hi Energy which is for all life stages. Victor makes a similar recipe. Some people advocate Raw food. here is where you can find more advice
Feeding Our Puppy - German Shepherd Dog Forums


----------



## Ripple (Mar 25, 2016)

Atomic,
Adult and large breed puppy food should both be fine...everybody will have their opinion on which is best.
I think most would agree to avoid "normal" puppy food. Your pup growing too fast isn't good.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

atomic said:


> I'm sorry this is not a contribution to the thread but although I am not a noob to dogs, this is my first large breed pup, should you really feed adult food? Everything I have read has stated the importance of large breed puppy food. Just trying to do right!


I don't think I fed mine large breed kibble....pretty sure it was the "large breed small pup with a big attitude" formulation. Anyway, within a month or two I went the raw route and wasn't faced with marketing choices. Good question you ask and I bet there are past threads you could find in here and get a ton of better advice than what I just peddled. Nothing wrong with wanted to feed your pup the absolute best.

But to bring back the theme. you just reminded me.... thou shalt use this resource as part on their due diligence when it comes to their dog. There are some pretty dog-smart people in here and willing to help...it's helped me out quite a bit.

SuperG


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Thou Shalt not ignore the wayward newbie.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Thou shall not throw sticks for your pup or dog. It can cause serious damage to tonsils or throat. A picture of my dog's tonsil punctured by a stick. Open field no one around but some sticks on the ground - big mistake.


----------



## LittleBear (Apr 1, 2016)

Wow Jenny, I hope your dog is ok! I've done the same thing on occasion, but I won't be doing this anymore


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Thou shalt not expect perfection out of your puppy, or out of yourself. 

Thou shalt not be so afraid of making a mistake that you fail to enjoy your puppy.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

LittleBear said:


> Wow Jenny, I hope your dog is ok! I've done the same thing on occasion, but I won't be doing this anymore


Thanks he is very sore and sad. I should of known better and i was pretty much a wreck. They sedated him used a endoscope and removed some pieces small of stick. He was a very good patient. Im glad i took him to the vet right away -that could of abcess swelled and blocked his air way. My kids made sure they removed and sticks that may have fallen on the ground so when he came home he did not have to look at one stick. So not to take over this thread but a story for anyone who is slightly tempted to throw a stick for their beloved friend.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Thou shalt first eat the chocolate coating on your icecream before sharing it with your dog.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

car2ner said:


> Hi Atomic. Thou shalt not make thyself crazy over what to feed your dogs, so long as the first ingredients are corn and mystery meat meal. A Good place to check kibble quality is Dogfoodadvisor.com.
> 
> I fed my pups BeaverDam Hi Energy which is for all life stages. Victor makes a similar recipe. Some people advocate Raw food. here is where you can find more advice
> Feeding Our Puppy - German Shepherd Dog Forums


OPps, NOT corn or mystery meat meal....dang, where is that edit button!


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Thou Shalt not spook newbies with internet diagnosis when their dog is sick. That fallith upon a vets profession....


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Thank you for the helpful responses! To make things clear I have been feeding my pup Blue Buffalos large breed puppy variety and he seems to be doing very well on it. I understand the importance of calcium levels and not to overfeed any kind of food, slow and steady is the key to optimum growth. I soak and heat his kibble three times a day and he goes crazy for it, also he has really blossomed since I got him two weeks ago in body and spirit. I have been a member of a number of different forums over the years and this one is definitely at the top as far as helpful, down to earth people go!


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

atomic said:


> Thank you for the helpful responses! To make things clear I have been feeding my pup Blue Buffalos large breed puppy variety and he seems to be doing very well on it. I understand the importance of calcium levels and not to overfeed any kind of food, slow and steady is the key to optimum growth. I soak and heat his kibble three times a day and he goes crazy for it, also he has really blossomed since I got him two weeks ago in body and spirit. I have been a member of a number of different forums over the years and this one is definitely at the top as far as helpful, down to earth people go!


Welcome Atomic! If you click on Forums and scroll down to the puppy section and post your thread re: puppy diet there - you will get a much larger response The category title is called "feeding our puppy". Some posters look for this category to help and they would not think to look here. Sounds like you're doing a good job investigating though!


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Had to reread all pages to make sure this was not mentioned. It was one of the many gems my trainer drumbed into me.

Thou shalt not ever be angry at a pup as he is running to you when you called. Even if he just dug up your prized flower bed. When he comes to you, you praise him.

To this day I adhere to those words. My hands and arms are his security. He is my most loyal friend.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Heart and soul. I can relate. My boy has been having to take it easy the last few weeks. He has started "crittering", I guess from boredom. Today he chased a rabbit to the gate. He is not supposed to be running. I vowed to take his naughty butt right back inside! But I called Here and he came right back. So instead of a scoldng he finished with a nice calm walk. He should get the all clear to get back to usual next wee.


Thou shalt not ignore or take for granted your dogs need for exercise and mental challenges.


----------

